

‘Train’ working-class kids to be more middle-class? That’s what happened to me  - gscott
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/train-workingclass-kids-to-be-more-middleclass-thats-what-happened-to-me-9166532.html

======
paulhauggis
"at the fag end of the great British state grammar school experiment"

I didn't know the word "fag" was used in this way in the UK. What does it mean
in this context?

~~~
sbuk
'Fag' in this context is a colloquialism for cigarette, the 'fag end' being a
cigarette butt. The implication is the crappy end of the cigarette.

